# ORV and ATV Trail Questions



## SIR spends-A-lot (Jun 10, 2015)

I recently went to the White Cloud Trail and couldn't believe all of the little hills they had on the trail.  Are these created by a groomer for erosion purposes, or are they created by dirt bikes? It's like a bunch of ants got lost and built their mounds every 6 feet.  On other trails you only see these "ant" mounds every once in a while, so what's the story with them?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

They're referred to as "whoops" for some reason and they're really a pain in the butt....sometimes literally. I don't know much about that system but there might be some record somewhere on who, if anyone, is supposedly maintaining the trails. If someone (usually a club) is maintaining it, they are responsible for grading those things down. Check with the local DNR office. They may know who is grooming the trails and let them know of your concerns. The St. Helen area trails/routes are having the same issues and it was brought to the DNR's attention and they have responded positively with assurances the trails would soon be groomed and that next year, the grooming would be handled by the St. Helen Dirt Packers club instead of whoever it is that's supposed to be doing so now.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Buddwiser said:


> They're referred to as "whoops" for some reason and they're really a pain in the butt....sometimes literally. I don't know much about that system but there might be some record somewhere on who, if anyone, is supposedly maintaining the trails. If someone (usually a club) is maintaining it, they are responsible for grading those things down. Check with the local DNR office. They may know who is grooming the trails and let them know of your concerns. The St. Helen area trails/routes are having the same issues and it was brought to the DNR's attention and they have responded positively with assurances the trails would soon be groomed and that next year, the grooming would be handled by the St. Helen Dirt Packers club instead of whoever it is that's supposed to be doing so now.


Since when do they grade the 50" trails? I ride the Little 'O' in Lake County and it has banks in the turns that are on a 45 degree angle. Memorial Day weekend I was riding that trail and saw a bunch of trees missing bark at the same height in the corners. It must have been caused by the roll cage off a 50" UTV. The trees were only marked up from one road to the next. I am guessing they gave up trying to ride that trail.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

MossyHorns said:


> Since when do they grade the 50" trails? I ride the Little 'O' in Lake County and it has banks in the turns that are on a 45 degree angle. Memorial Day weekend I was riding that trail and saw a bunch of trees missing bark at the same height in the corners. It must have been caused by the roll cage off a 50" UTV. The trees were only marked up from one road to the next. I am guessing they gave up trying to ride that trail.


The berms on turns do not get groomed. The subject was the whoops that exist on the flats. I don't know if a club is responsible for maintaining the Little O system but if you have complaints about the trail you ride, do as suggested....contact the DNR and report the problem. Unfortunately the state doesn't have the personel to inspect the 3700 miles of trails consistently and unless people complain, nothing gets done. For a pleasant trail ride may I suggest the Red Bridge and Bummers Roost trails. ATVOffroad Club of Michigan maintains those two and do an excellent job. The Leota system is also very well maintained by a individual I know but I don't know if a club is responsible for it or not.


----------



## mrsrzr570 (Jul 31, 2013)

Buddwiser said:


> They're referred to as "whoops" for some reason and they're really a pain in the butt....sometimes literally. I don't know much about that system but there might be some record somewhere on who, if anyone, is supposedly maintaining the trails. If someone (usually a club) is maintaining it, they are responsible for grading those things down. Check with the local DNR office. They may know who is grooming the trails and let them know of your concerns. The St. Helen area trails/routes are having the same issues and it was brought to the DNR's attention and they have responded positively with assurances the trails would soon be groomed and that next year, the grooming would be handled by the St. Helen Dirt Packers club instead of whoever it is that's supposed to be doing so now.


Paperwork was turned in late from the St. Helen Snowpackers which normally grade the routes in St. Helen. No worries though the SnowPackers will be grading those routes next yr. For this year we'll have to deal with whoops since the DNR contracted out the grading for this yr.


----------

